# Guide plates for 142 heads



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I had these converted to ARP screw-in studs, and neither the factory guide plates I have nor the PRW plates would fit. 
By fit I mean the holes for the studs do not line up or are even large enough. 
Are there another type that'll fit, or do I even need them?


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't run without them myself. The factory plates should work just fine after you drill the stud holes just large enough so that the threaded end of the stud will pass through them. If they won't line up after doing that, then I'd be suspicious of whoever did your machine work because that means they've changed where the stud center-lines are. That would give me pause.... 

Bear


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

The heads didn't have guide plates in the first place, does that make a difference? The factory ones I robbed from my #13 


B. Co. 1-22 Infantry 4th Infantry Division OIF 2008-09


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

factory guide plates will fit all Pontiac heads if proper machine work was done.


----------

